# Pregnancy Nutrition book?



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 8, 2008)

I was doing a search but couldnt find anything, did happen to find a tattoo thread but that aside.

My very close freinds jsut gave birth to their son Jack after a very long and hard pregnancy,  she was very high risk.  and had just lost a baby at 7 month 1 year ago yesterday. (stillborn incase i didnt word that right)

So I did a lot of her food shopping, cooking and everything else sicne she was one bedrest for the last 6 months.  I learned alot about cooking and shopping for pregnancy but I want to learn more.

She was very set in what she could have and what she couldnt so that it was easy.  My sister is know pregnant and I am going to end up doign a lot of cooking for her and eventually when the wife gets pregnant I want to be prepared.

So are there any suggestions for books about pregnancy nutrition?  Im not really looking for a cook book just something that will have the dos and donts.  

any suggestions?  I was looking at the What to Expect : Eating Well When You're Expecting

but I dont knwo if that will have what I am looking for.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## deelady (Aug 8, 2008)

What to Expect book was great throughout my pregnancy, I highly reccomend it for a first time mom for all those questions and concerns on what they are going through.

Another thing I reccomend is a site that covers everything from pregnancy to your childs early years. I consulted this sight religously and still do for questions about my 1 yr old. It also has a recipe secion I believe, or at least dos and don'ts on nutrition while pregnant.
Topics for Pregnancy, Pregnancy Calendar - BabyCenter - BabyCenter


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> I was doing a search but couldnt find anything, did happen to find a tattoo thread but that aside.
> 
> My very close freinds jsut gave birth to their son Jack after a very long and hard pregnancy,  she was very high risk.  and had just lost a baby at 7 month 1 year ago yesterday. (stillborn incase i didnt word that right)
> 
> ...



If they're already healthy, I think most pregnant women will do fine on the generally accepted dietary guidelines: lots of fresh fruits and vegetables, whole grains, moderate amounts of lean fish and meat, and limited amounts of sugar, sodium and saturated fat. They may need vitamin supplements, especially folic acid, and should probably avoid certain kinds of fish that are high in mercury.

This document from the American Dietetic Association has very detailed information: Nutrition and lifestyle for a healthy pregnancy outcome

If the woman has health problems before pregnancy, I would suggest getting a referral from her doctor to a registered dietician, who can help her work out a personalized diet. HTH.


----------

